# Eheim vs Fluval Canisters



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi all,

In the next week or two I will be setting up a 20 gallon high. My projected plans are to keep 2 angels in here with a small school of rasboras or something of that variety. To lay this out for you I will be going with a finnex planted plus 24" fixture with generic excel dosing and a modified ei dosing as well. It will be dirted and capped with activ-flora or eco complete i have both. 

I want your opinion on a canister filter to use for this tank. Now I am a compete noobie to canister filters. I have heard ehiem is good and specifically for this setup the eheim 2215 is recommended but i want to see the comparison between the fluval series(206 306 etc) and the eheim line of canisters. If you could share your stories or experiences wiht canisters that would be awesome. I am up in the air of which to use so any input on any canister filter is encouraged i just only knew of fluval and eheim being popular.

Thanks 
~Kyle


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I have to assume this is going to be pretty much an empty tank as for as hardcape and plants go since your putting Angels in there. They really won't fit long-term anyway and if you put decor in there forget it. That being said I would go for the biggest filter possible to move as much waste out of the tank since there won't be much uptake in the tank. Either brand will do that job.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

I really love angels but ive heard they dont do well in anything less than a 40B what other fish would you recommend that are nice and colorful that go well with a school of rasboras/tetra


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

If you want something full-bodied you could go with a type of Gourami. Bolivian Rams are also a possibly for that size setup. Congo tetras are slimmer but are a good size and would go with the smaller fish.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Sweet thanks. How about the canister what's the difference between fluval and eheim 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

They both have been proven to work. I haven't had an Fluval in a long time, but I could tell you the Eheim Classics are dead quiet an they seem to run forever without problems.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Hmm makes me lean more towards the ehiem

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I've had both (eheim & fluval) and prefer eheim. Less problematic, quieter, lasts longer, easy to hook up inline diffusers/heaters/co2 reactors, etc.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

well you guys should be glad to know i bought the eheim 2215 along with the planted plus for the tank hopefully i can set the thing up i hear they had pretty hideous instructions


----------



## Kdog (Apr 13, 2014)

Good choice on the eheim. Don' t worry about the instructions. You will be able to figure it out, like the rest of us!


----------



## Racedoc (Nov 18, 2013)

Good luck - youtube can be a huge help with setting them up. Enjoy your angels!


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

Eheim really does have hideous directions! I had to go on youtube to figure mine out.

but. they really are quality and amazing filters. I am sold on mine


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Eheim is tried and proven for years now, there is no bypass through the media. All water is forced through the media.

I had a fluval for about 8 years, it worked good, high media volume but it lacks versatility. There is much bypass through the media as well. And it's a lot higher priced than eheim. 

Eheim is much better than fluval, and cheaper.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

What do you guys recommend for media? As in bio balls or something then sponge then more media? 

How do you guys run yours? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

I just got the eheim 2213 for 20g high. I've had all series of fluval in ten years and I really like them, never had a problem. I went with eheim this time because of spray bar and it's cheaper. I must tell you, the fluval is a lot easier as far as connections and priming. The fluval has auto prime and just click disconnect, unlike eheim, you need to prime it all the time. There's got to be an easy way of priming it. Anyway, I'm happy with my purchase and I'm sure you will too if you choose eheim.


----------

